# Employment Vacancies In Portugal



## neville48 (Jul 2, 2009)

I am a mechanical engineer and my partner is a teaching assistant can any one help in advising as to which parts of Portugal are predominantly insustrial areas. We hope to be relocating from Great Britain in the near future. We have 2 children aged 7 and 11 so would also like any info on education and schools.


----------



## palmeiro (Sep 22, 2008)

I believe your best opportunities will come from the Lisbon area. There are alot of large commercial and industrial companies outside of Lisbon, and around the Setubal areas. As for schools, there are a few international schools close to Lisbon, Cascais/Estoril areas. State schools are pretty much anywhere. Housing is more expensive the closer you get to Lisbon, but there are some affordable places in the outskirts.

I've been researching moving to PT for a few years, and am planning to make the move in 2-3 years. Good luck to you...it's a beautiful country with so much to do...and a great way to live if you have the financial means.

Ciao!


----------



## neville48 (Jul 2, 2009)

*thank you*

Thank you for the information you supplied, it is much appreciated.


----------

